# Teespring.com



## ServantofChrist (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anyone used Teespring to launch new designs? The print area seems to be pretty big and the prices are awesome. It's seems to good to be true. Anyone know from experience?


----------



## Shocked (Sep 20, 2011)

If you have great designs then they could be OK but keep in mind you must pre sell so many orders first before they will print them which is the catch part on what otherwise looks to be a good idea.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Teespring is great if you are great at marketing but they don't bring you sales. You need to meet certain minimums to get paid. You also don't control any of the customer info, it is more of a short-term revenue stream if you can get sales.


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

Its true there is minimum called a "tipping" point. 
But if you in the black (profit) even a few dollars they will print. 

Direct from Teespring....



> Daniel | JUL 10, 2014 | 02:57PM EDT
> 
> Hi XXXXXX
> 
> ...


----------



## Mediocre Tees (May 15, 2016)

printaura said:


> Teespring is great if you are great at marketing but they don't bring you sales. You need to meet certain minimums to get paid. You also don't control any of the customer info, it is more of a short-term revenue stream if you can get sales.


If this is the case, is there any reason to set a low goal? I read that if you sell more than your goal, you only get 75% of profits from extra shirts sold. Shouldn't my goal always be 1000?


----------

